# Teaching Positions?



## newuser48 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm new to the site and i'm sure these types of threads are a dime a dozen, but I desperately want to find a job teaching English in Bangkok. If anyone can give me any help I would greatly appreciate it. I'm a native English speaker with BA TESOL and some experience. I've checked out the ajarn website, but nothing yet. 
Thanks and good luck
Tony


----------



## Paul Garrigan (May 22, 2010)

newuser48 said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to the site and i'm sure these types of threads are a dime a dozen, but I desperately want to find a job teaching English in Bangkok. If anyone can give me any help I would greatly appreciate it. I'm a native English speaker with BA TESOL and some experience. I've checked out the ajarn website, but nothing yet.
> Thanks and good luck
> Tony


Hi Tony, I don't teach anymore here but I think you should have no problem finding work with your qualifications. The first term of the year has already started so there are less school jobs at the moment. Maybe you could do some language agency work until nearer the next term and then there should be more opportunities.


----------



## newuser48 (Jun 25, 2010)

Paul Garrigan said:


> Hi Tony, I don't teach anymore here but I think you should have no problem finding work with your qualifications. The first term of the year has already started so there are less school jobs at the moment. Maybe you could do some language agency work until nearer the next term and then there should be more opportunities.


Thank you for you reply. If you would, could you tell me when the next semester starts?


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you want to teach in a govt. school, a private language school or in business?

To teach here you will need as you already have a degree, and TEFL cert, but you will also need a visa and work permit. these should be provided by your employer - you will find it impossible to get your own.

Work permit are company and location specific.

you might save yourself some hassle if you can arrive in Thailand with a non-immigrant "B" visa - but this is not a forgone conclusion - most people have to leave the country again once they have a job offer to apply for the visa.
Teachers in school will need a police record certificate and if you want to stay long-term you'll need to take a course in "Thai culture" which cost about 60k baht!

Having said that there is usually a fair amount of work in business.

as for semesters - well govt contracts are for one year - but you do find that some leave after the first semester - (May to September) the next break will be over New year, but keep an eye on ajarn for any new jobs that come up. The second semester officially starts in November.


----------



## newuser48 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you, I appreciate the info.


----------



## 4thRight (Jun 4, 2010)

I am doing the same sort of looking. It is informative for me that a valid and current teaching cert in the US is not required, if I understand the above correctly. The TESOL cert will be in progress at Western WA U soon. I am hoping that is all I will need. My Teaching certificates from Arizona, New Mexico and Washington have expired and I REALLY don't have the money to renew but I DO have resources for a TESOL cert.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

newuser48 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the info.


You need a TEFL/TESOl certificate - e.g a 1 month course and a degree.
If you have other teaching qualifications this will help. lets face it despite what people seem to think teaching is NOT something everyone can do.

You need as well to be prepared to learn English yourself - speaking it is not enough - you teach you need to be able to de-construct so that at least you understand what you are trying to teach.


----------

